# Haunted Graveyard (Connecticut) moving from Lake Compounce to Quassy?



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi all, when I still lived in Connecticut I was a big fan of The Haunted Graveyard at Lake Compounce in Bristol and went many times. I'm going to be visiting home this October and have been looking into haunted attractions to go to this year, and thought it might be fun to go to the Haunted Graveyard again. I was kind of surprised to see that they are moving to Quassy Amusement Park, after having been at Lake Compounce for probably about 2 decades if I remember correctly. Does anyone have any info about it -- including why they decided to move? I'm glad they're still going to continue on at a new location, but not sure if I will go this year or wait til next year.


----------

